# Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/20/05



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Send your emails to [email protected]


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*

Guests on tonights show will be Canzano and Quick.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Guests on tonights show will be Canzano and Quick.


yuck


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Guests on tonights show will be Canzano and Quick.


Riiiiight! :greatjob:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*

6/21?

So is it on tonight (6/20) or tomorrow (6/21)?

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



SodaPopinski said:


> 6/21?
> 
> So is it on tonight (6/20) or tomorrow (6/21)?
> 
> -Pop


Tonight.

Next weeks CMN show will be on Tuesday, not Monday, because of the draft... from 4:00 - 7:00.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Guests on tonights show will be Canzano and Quick.


Which means we will have no new useful information and a bunch of whining and excuse-making. I guess it is too close to the draft to have anyone from the Blazers on. I'm sure they are trying to be very careful at this time. 

Anyone want to bet that Canzano or Quick give out some (mis)information that screws up a big deal for Portland, and then they criticize the Blazers for not getting it done?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



Reep said:


> Which means we will have no new useful information and a bunch of whining and excuse-making. I guess it is too close to the draft to have anyone from the Blazers on. I'm sure they are trying to be very careful at this time.
> 
> Anyone want to bet that Canzano or Quick give out some (mis)information that screws up a big deal for Portland, and then they criticize the Blazers for not getting it done?


I was joking about them being on the show tonight.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I was joking about them being on the show tonight.


Good, now my blood pressure can come back down. 

:curse: -> :angel:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*

lol i doubted that u were serious, seeing as how the blazers hate the oregonian. and courtside is closely affiliated with the blazers.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Tonight.
> 
> Next weeks CMN show will be on Tuesday, not Monday, because of the draft... from 4:00 - 7:00.



I changed the date on the thread title


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*

lol you had those fish a jumping!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*

Anyone feel like sending them Ed O's trade?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*



gambitnut said:


> Anyone feel like sending them Ed O's trade?


If you want gambitnut you can send them the link, I am sure that Barrett or Rice wouldn't mind a good read during a break.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Courtside Monday Night Thread 6/21/05*

nash is ripping the Oregonian!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

man he ripped quick bad


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

cimalee said:


> man he ripped quick bad


Not only did Nash rip him, so did Iavronis Agent, and then Frank Hughes too.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Not only did Nash rip him, so did Iavronis Agent, and then Frank Hughes too.


Yeah and, while I've basically been on the Blazers' side on this, I'm getting tired of and frustrated by the intensity of the negative reaction. It it's really not such a big deal, let it go.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the blazers are finally firing back at the oregonian, the O wanted to play hard ball so nash said "ok".


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Yeah and, while I've basically been on the Blazers' side on this, I'm getting tired of and frustrated by the intensity of the negative reaction. It it's really not such a big deal, let it go.


Not, by itself it isn't a big deal. But isn't it even more frustrating when it's the 200th completely negative article and the 100th completely inaccurate article? To me, that's far worse than the team calling the Oregonian on the BS, even if they do go a bit overboard in doing so.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone have a summary of what Nash etc. said about the Snoregonian?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Anyone have a summary of what Nash etc. said about the Snoregonian?


in a nutshell:

it sucks and is worse than any other paper he's had to deal with.

and Jason Quick really has no skill.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Courtside Monday Night Recap 


segment1 - John Nash joins the show , He talks about the Quick situation and doesnt like to reveal canidates but Ivoroni is a canidate .

It was wrong for them to run the article , Nate Mcmillian is currently talking to Seattle about resigning andI respect that .

Talk about Quick talking on other radio programs , they dont admit that they have it wrong , you have sources what sources, The Portland Tribune wouldnt have got the story wrong , Dont blame us because youre wrong your source is weak .

About Antonie Wrights workout today , Nash says he shoots the ball well he courted himself well , thinks he will be a mid first round pick , Nash raves about Andrew Bynum workout on friday .

Gerald Green and Deron Williams will be in for a workout this week , Its hard to deterime what we will do with the 3rd pick . Rice asks him about the Bobcats wanting the 3rd pick Nash replies I think they want the 3rd pick but they are unwilling to do what we want I dont want the 5th pick plus a future unprotected pick .

Nash says I would draft a player whom I havent worked out , if Bogut or Williams fall to 3 he would draft one of them .


segment 2 - Warren Lagary joins the show ( who is also Marc Ivoronis agant )

Warren said the article the paper ran was not responsible , He knows its a process about Marc getting the coaching job he has to meet with paul Allen which is the 2nd step but he also represents another canidate for the job Lionel Hollins .

Warren thinks Marc would do well with the blazers he helps players develop and really good on defense which is a area the blazers want to improve on .

Warren also represents Gurgs - He is still under contract with the blazers and hasnt heard anything about him leaving he wants to see who the new coach will be .


segment 3 - Reminder courtside next tuesday , Rice talks about the top shooting guards in this class are Gerald Green , Martell Webster and Antione Wright and the blazers love all 3 of them but you can get them at 5 , and talk about the lakers love Andrew Bynum .

segment 4 - Frank Hughes joins the show , Rick Sund is close to resgining with the sonics , .

He thinks Mcmillian would be interested in the blazers job , Seattle is only offering him 4 in a half million .

segemnt 5 - Frank Hughes is still on the show , Ray Allen wants 80 Million they are about 5 milion off . 

Frank talks about the Oregonain rushing the story why would they rush the story and youre in portland its no competition .

segment 6 - Chris Montor draft expert will join the show in the 2nd hour , end of the 1st hour .


segment 7 - start of the 2nd hour , Chris Montor joins the show from scout.com 

He ranks Martell Webster as the #1 shooting guard , he dropped alot because of injuries hes a very good shooter .

Rice asks Chris would the Bobcats deal the 5th and 13th for a guy like Chris Paul , they like Paul but they would be willing to deal the 5th pick and a player or a future first rounder but not both picks .

Rice said if the blazers have to pick from 3 shooting guards from Green , webster , and wright who would be better in the future for the blazers , Chris said he would have to lean towards Gerald Green people feel in a few years he could be the best player out of this draft .

Talk about Andrew Bynum people look at him as a 7 footer with upside and thinks the Lakers might have promised to pick him but that might have changed since Phil is back and he might not do well in the triangle.

Rice asks him again who the blazers need to take , Chris says Green talk about his upside one knock on him he doesnt play hard all the time.

Chris thinks Nate Robinson is a early 2nd round pick and can be a high energy player off the bench .


segment 8 - Talk about what the Bucks will do with the 1st pick , Rice said they will pick Bogut but Williams has great potiential . Rice sid you will hear alot of laker talk in trades and thinks Phil might be interested in Ruben Patterson .

segment 9 - Talk about how high Nate Robinsons vertical is .

Barot says if you want a guy like Green he might be there at 5 but 6 is the danger zone he might not be there do you trade with a team that has the 6th pick like Utah if they are willing to take on a Da or Ruben .


segment 10 - Talk about the recent 3rd picks , Caller George asks a question about Mccants , Rice said he had a excellent workout for the blazers.


segment 11 - They play a taped Paul Allen interview from the other day after the blazers worked out a few players .

Paul said we are looking for shooters and guards , reporter as him a question about the team does he want to rebuild , Paul said as Steve Pattern said you dont rebuild we are retooling .

We are just tryingto fill in our needs if thats drafting a high school player or getting a verteran . We have a young core of players and the player we draft hopefully grows with them but we are not ruling out anything .


segment 12 - talk about the Nba Finals Show Ends


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

We got some interesting stuff tonight , Hope you guys enjoyed the show 

God Bless


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks cimalee. Its nice to have a summary. I also listened and just wanted to add a bit:

Chris Monter is a very reliable independent rating source. He gave SG in order of how he would pick them as:
1 - Green
2- Webster
3-Wright

For what it is worth, Rice said he had Green at 1, and Webster and Wright tied for 2.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Great Recap as always Cimalee. Thanks. :greatjob:


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Cimalee -

Nice to see you, and your recap bro - thanks as always


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Good job, Cim.

I listened to the first half, and didn't Nash talk a bit about Bynum? Or am I imagining things? I think that he said it (of course) in the process of ripping the O, and how they could have written about what a smart, big, young guy Bynum is.

If Portland acquires a second first rounder and Bynum's there, it really sounded like we'd take him.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm thinking we would need to land in the 8-9 range to get Bynum....Hello NY, what do ya's think of Darius Miles?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I'm thinking we would need to land in the 8-9 range to get Bynum....Hello NY, what do ya's think of Darius Miles?


I think maybe a Darius + NVE for Penny + (filler) + # 8 would work...but isn't at all realistic. 

NY would demand either Telfair or #3.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

nice recap, cim - there were a few choice tidbits that I haven't seen any place else. 

For instance - the Blazers are bringing in Gerald Green? Who blinked? Does this mean Portland will give Green his wish of not working out against anyone else, or is Deron Williams going to be on the floor with him (yeah right, he's the guy who chickened out of working out against Nate "Big Earl" Robinson)? 

I have to wonder though - Nash may well be playing games. Why would he give any reliable information to the media where New Orleans, Utah, Charlotte, and any other team with a decent draft position could use it?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I think maybe a Darius + NVE for Penny + (filler) + # 8 would work...but isn't at all realistic.
> 
> NY would demand either Telfair or #3.


You're off your rocker, NY woiuld demand no less than NVE,Sebastian, Darius, Travis and #3 for #8 and Penny, just as Vescey.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

POR didn't blink with Green...they wwanted to put soem pressure on Green and his Agent to compete, but Nash isn't a fool....eventually you have to have him come in, if for nothing else than to meet him and size him up as a player...get a general sense of his IQ and makeup.....


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> eventually you have to have him come in, if for nothing else than to meet him and size him up as a player...get a general sense of his IQ and makeup.....


Got it - in other words, Portland blinked.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you Cimalee.. its much appreciated


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice work Cim! Thanks for recapping the show for those of us who didn't catch it.


----------

